

An equation for creating awesome  - isaacsu
http://isaac.su/2012/03/awesome-equation/

======
peter_l_downs
This is just cost-benefit analysis.

~~~
jiffyteefy
"Just" cost-benefit analysis is relevant nearly every other business decision
there exists to make - and I reckon there's always room for more savvy with
the approach, especially if we could perceive it working in the most ordinary
of situations. So, it's nice place to start, Zak.

